# Army New Mountain Combat Boots



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone using them in the stan? If so how do you like them, can I get a AAR on them?

http://www.army.mil/-news/2010/03/0...stan-to-get-new-multicam-uniforms-boots-gear/


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2011)

Jab - go onto the Danner site to check them out...   $310.00 without discounts


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 6, 2011)

Those boots look nice, but they look more like casual boots rather than combat boots. They do not go with the multicam either! More like a pair you would wear around for everyday use with a pair designer denim jeans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Expensive enough too.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Feb 6, 2011)

What is that black L shaped device on the soldiers midsection. I has a grey end cap?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2011)

Arrow 4 said:


> What is that black L shaped device on the soldiers midsection. I has a grey end cap?



It looks like an electronics item.... maybe a flashlight?


----------



## pardus (Feb 6, 2011)

It's his inhaler, for the mountains.


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2011)

An angled flashlight?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks similar to a Tomahawk flashlight by First Light.

http://www.lighthound.com/First-Light-USA-Tomahawk-NV-Angle-Head-Flashlight-with-IR-LEDs_p_2595.html


----------



## Arrow 4 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a pretty specific attachment device which seems overly built to hold a flashlight. The vest appears to be new and worn for display purposes only....hmmm? I don't know, but I like Pardus' answer


----------



## 0699 (Feb 6, 2011)

Tactical fleshlight?


----------



## Dame (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/First-Light-Tactical-Retention-System-Tomahawk/dp/B003A25RS0/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2



0699 said:


> Tactical fleshlight?


HAHAHAHAHA! OMG, so many things I can't say here.


----------



## surgicalcric (Feb 7, 2011)

Its a Tomahawk angled flashlight and they are damned expensive...too expensive for what they are/do.

Had one given to me at SOMA 2009, used it a couple times but then gave it away.  It ook up too much space and was too finicky for my liking.   I will stick to my Petzl headlamp thank you...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 7, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo back to the boot's, anyone used them? Wondering how they feel, work and if they hold up well. X SF I am not buying them brother a buddy of mine has 2 pair in my size and offered me a pair. I don't want him to waste the time and money on shipping if they are crap. He has yet to wear them b/c his CoC won't allow them to wear anything but the normal tan stuff even though the whole btn has been issued them.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 8, 2011)

I use the boots for a little bit of hiking... not all that comfortable, but free is free..


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 8, 2011)

Its a Tomahawk light. Its written at the top & side! Get ye're Guinness glasses off!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 8, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Those boots look nice, but they look more like casual boots rather than combat boots. They do not go with the multicam either! More like a pair you would wear around for everyday use with a pair designer denim jeans.
> 
> Expensive enough too.



Is it just me or do they not look like combat boots?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 8, 2011)

$310?? ... Why can't they go with something like Merrell Sawtooths?  Cheaper by less than half of the Danner price.


----------



## AWP (Feb 8, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> $310?? ... Why can't they go with something like Merrell Sawtooths? Cheaper by less than half of the Danner price.



I like my Merrells, but the Danners are better built IMO.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 8, 2011)

I still have and use my issued Chippewa mountain boots...  they were more expensive than $310 back when they were issued to me in the Dark Ages.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 8, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I still have and use my issued Chippewa mountain boots... they were more expensive than $310 back when they were issued to me in the Dark Ages.



Chippewas?  I thought you were issued caligae...


----------



## Centermass (Feb 8, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I still have and use my issued Chippewa mountain boots... they were more expensive than $310 back when they were issued to me in the Dark Ages.



Still have my Chips as well, but had no idea how much they were or about the Dark Ages......


----------



## shortbrownguy (Feb 8, 2011)

JAB said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo back to the boot's, anyone used them? Wondering how they feel, work and if they hold up well. X SF I am not buying them brother a buddy of mine has 2 pair in my size and offered me a pair. I don't want him to waste the time and money on shipping if they are crap. He has yet to wear them b/c his CoC won't allow them to wear anything but the normal tan stuff even though the whole btn has been issued them.


They suck.
Nothing further.
SBG sends.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you much.


----------

